# Don't trust any one



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

When out one day came home the the front door knob lock would not work did a bit of forcing and got in,,,that night when to cook... saucepan was missing..thinking old age has hit me,,,few days later went to get my watch and its gone ,,now realise the land lord has helped him self,,sad nothing i can do so watch out..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> When out one day came home the the front door knob lock would not work did a bit of forcing and got in,,,that night when to cook... saucepan was missing..thinking old age has hit me,,,few days later went to get my watch and its gone ,,now realise the land lord has helped him self,,sad nothing i can do so watch out..


Sorry to hear that Glen, Maybe it's time to make a move to a more secure location. Either that or install one of those steel security doors with a key-pad locking system.
Another option would be to install video cameras in the place and once on video get him/her put in jail. Naturally that would require moving but would kind of even out the score a bit...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

The door has a steel bar lock which I did't use at the time and had 5 moves in 4 yrs ,,, Stupid is he was the only one with a key


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmmm-Maybe a complete change of geographic area would be in order. We have lived in a 
Mt. Pinatubo resettlement (Close to Angeles City) now for over 10 years and even in the resettlement we have not experienced anyone trying to enter our home. 
One thing we do here though is if we are going to be gone overnight, we will have a family member "house-sit" so that the place is not left empty. It helps too I think that we are out of the city and in a more rural setting.
Great area here. Photo below looks just like the edge of town not more than 90 feet from our house; yet all stores and public market is within a 5 minute walk also..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Theft*



Glen48 said:


> When out one day came home the front door knob lock would not work did a bit of forcing and got in,,,that night when to cook... saucepan was missing..thinking old age has hit me,,,few days later went to get my watch and its gone ,,now realise the land lord has helped him self,,sad nothing i can do so watch out..


Wonder if the landlord is also helping himself to your electricity? But if he has a key why would the lock be damaged some, sounds like it could have been anybody. 

We have lost many things over the years and usually my first thought is right on but I have been wrong on several occasions, people I thought were near and dear to me and those that I treated like a daughter or son took from me, so ? Somebody witnessed this, I would get the barangay involved and have them figure this one out, to do nothing will only embolden this person to steal again, petty things like a fry pan and then a watch, they never keep these items and end up selling them in another area for quick cash, it's going to be someone with a gambling problem or out of work.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Wonder if the landlord is also helping himself to your electricity? But if he has a key why would the lock be damaged some, sounds like it could have been anybody.
> 
> We have lost many things over the years and usually my first thought is right on but I have been wrong on several occasions, people I thought were near and dear to me and those that I treated like a daughter or son took from me, so ? Somebody witnessed this, I would get the barangay involved and have them figure this one out, to do nothing will only embolden this person to steal again, petty things like a fry pan and then a watch, they never keep these items and end up selling them in another area for quick cash, it's going to be someone with a gambling problem or out of work.


And likely someone that is known as well. Problem with going to the authorities is two fold. One, you usually have to pay to get them to do anything--and two, if there are witnesses they will not be of help as they fear retaliation from the suspect. Hard to get anything done here when it comes to violations of law.

This country is famous for people running an illegal jumper to your power line. Many years ago we had the power company install our meter inside the locked gate on our patio. Eliminates even the idea of doing it to us.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Theft of Electricity*



Jet Lag said:


> And likely someone that is known as well. Problem with going to the authorities is two fold. One, you usually have to pay to get them to do anything--and two, if there are witnesses they will not be of help as they fear retaliation from the suspect. Hard to get anything done here when it comes to violations of law.
> 
> This country is famous for people running an illegal jumper to your power line. Many years ago we had the power company install our meter inside the locked gate on our patio. Eliminates even the idea of doing it to us.


We had to install a brand new concrete pole just yards away because of electricity theft, so we used the electrical poles as the pillar and put in a large steel gate, another huge plus.

Our electrical bill went from 10,000 peso's a month to 4,000 peso's, several family members and neighbors homes were black for time...LOL


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Wonder if the landlord is also helping himself to your electricity? But if he has a key why would the lock be damaged some, sounds like it could have been anybody.
> 
> We have lost many things over the years and usually my first thought is right on but I have been wrong on several occasions, people I thought were near and dear to me and those that I treated like a daughter or son took from me, so ? Somebody witnessed this, I would get the barangay involved and have them figure this one out, to do nothing will only embolden this person to steal again, petty things like a fry pan and then a watch, they never keep these items and end up selling them in another area for quick cash, it's going to be someone with a gambling problem or out of work.


Don\t know what happened to the lock maybe he had an old key....i had to put my hand in the window and twist the as well to get it open it always worked well.. my power bill is made out to another unit and 200 a month what he has done i don't know...they have gone to japan for a month I i reckon i financed a bit of that..I have no proof i owned the watches so not much point seeing the law and you most likely have to pay them to act...other thing is you wear nice watch in public you can get robbed so maybe it was doom to go...just one more item i have had stolen in 4 yrs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Power bill*



Glen48 said:


> Don\t know what happened to the lock maybe he had an old key....i had to put my hand in the window and twist the as well to get it open it always worked well.. my power bill is made out to another unit and 200 a month what he has done i don't know...they have gone to japan for a month I i reckon i financed a bit of that..I have no proof i owned the watches so not much point seeing the law and you most likely have to pay them to act...other thing is you wear nice watch in public you can get robbed so maybe it was doom to go...just one more item i have had stolen in 4 yrs.


Not sure I understand your power bill fee but are you saying it's $200 a month? If you run the AC 24 hrs and have a fridge and a hot & cold water dispenser along with a jet-matic electrical pump, run several fans, TV's around the apartment or house then that sounds about right, if not....Wooa! that seems awful high.

Bill going to another unit... Oh boy that don't sound good at all.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

That is 200P a month but the bill is made out to a vacant unit??????


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

You can put a hidden camera just about anywhere no days. They have on online that senses motion, turns on and BAM, on like Donkey Kong...Caught in the act! At least that way you can take a copy of the video to the local police or barangay and the case would already be solved for them and it would be cheaper to prosecute. Looks like either way, you need a safer living environment. Another thing that you can do is check the local pawn shops for it and then find out who pawed it...Best wishes!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dog for security*



scotttish said:


> You can put a hidden camera just about anywhere no days. They have on online that senses motion, turns on and BAM, on like Donkey Kong...Caught in the act! At least that way you can take a copy of the video to the local police or barangay and the case would already be solved for them and it would be cheaper to prosecute. Looks like either way, you need a safer living environment. Another thing that you can do is check the local pawn shops for it and then find out who pawed it...Best wishes!


Camera's sound like the way to go but we forget about man's best friend they are the first early warning sounders and hear everything and also draw attention to your area, another plus.

My dog of 22 years died last July and she sure took care of us, did a great job, I have a couple replacements right now tied up, they need to grow just a little more so they don't eat any sharp bones or get picked on by larger dogs.

I have one male dog tied up in the back of the house and once the puppy (a female) gets large enough she will be allowed to roam around.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Camera's sound like the way to go but we forget about man's best friend they are the first early warning sounders and hear everything and also draw attention to your area, another plus.
> 
> My dog of 22 years died last July and she sure took care of us, did a great job, I have a couple replacements right now tied up, they need to grow just a little more so they don't eat any sharp bones or get picked on by larger dogs.
> 
> I have one male dog tied up in the back of the house and once the puppy (a female) gets large enough she will be allowed to roam around.


Excellent idea with the dogs. I wonder if there are any places that will really teach guard dogs? Biggest problem is that the bad guy(s) toss a piece of poisoned meat to the dog and wait to break in until the poison has worked.
Trained guard dogs in many places are taught to not accept any food given or found unless by the owner. That saves the dog and also the house or other building.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There have been several times (rare occasions) very late at night or early in the morning hours the dog will wake us and that's the sign to get up and check things out because at those hours nobody should be around or about, we also have spot lights if needed and the Firefly bulb with the auto turn on/off feature outside.

The biggest killer of our dogs has been other dogs at feeding time and rats that take out the puppies, we need to stick around till our dogs east most of the food, I don't mind other dogs wandering in and finishing up the food because they add to the security the sibling of my male dog comes around and they don't fight hard over food, he's real friendly.


----------



## stackirked (Dec 4, 2013)

Glen48 said:


> When out one day came home the the front door knob lock would not work did a bit of forcing and got in,,,that night when to cook... saucepan was missing..thinking old age has hit me,,,few days later went to get my watch and its gone ,,now realise the land lord has helped him self,,sad nothing i can do so watch out..


Sad to hear your story, Glen. Where do you stay in PH? Maybe its better for you to move to a new place.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Excellent idea with the dogs. I wonder if there are any places that will really teach guard dogs? Biggest problem is that the bad guy(s) toss a piece of poisoned meat to the dog and wait to break in until the poison has worked.
> Trained guard dogs in many places are taught to not accept any food given or found unless by the owner. That saves the dog and also the house or other building.


I would check with the Philippine Canine Club (http://www.pcci.org.ph/) and see if they can recommend a local trainer in your area.

I had my dogs (German Shepherds) at my house in Mindanao trained. It cost me 3000p per month to get them fully trained for 2 months. The trainer came to the house 3X per week. I also built them a kennel to keep them away from guests and visitors (especially visiting family members). I want them to only be friendly with the family members that live there. That way if extended family got any crazy ideas the dog would react to them like they should.

The dogs are let loose within the compound at night and roam freely.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Training dogs*



jon1 said:


> I would check with the Philippine Canine Club (Philippine Canine Club Incorporated) and see if they can recommend a local trainer in your area.
> 
> I had my dogs (German Shepherds) at my house in Mindanao trained. It cost me 3000p per month to get them fully trained for 2 months. The trainer came to the house 3X per week. I also built them a kennel to keep them away from guests and visitors (especially visiting family members). I want them to only be friendly with the family members that live there. That way if extended family got any crazy ideas the dog would react to them like they should.
> 
> The dogs are let loose within the compound at night and roam freely.


Excellent idea, I now do the same thing, keep the family and guests away from the dogs, especially the family.

There's a dog breeder just down the road from me and he recommended the German Shepard as a guard dog also, I think he wanted 15,000 Peso's for one, dang....


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I paid 12,000p for each dog (with papers). That of course is deep in Mindanao. A german shepherd puppy with papers can go for 20,000p or more. Especially in Metro Manila. We bred ours for the first couple of years but no longer do that. They paid for themselves 3X over.


----------



## scotttish (Nov 27, 2013)

*Technology can be a good road*



mcalleyboy said:


> There have been several times (rare occasions) very late at night or early in the morning hours the dog will wake us and that's the sign to get up and check things out because at those hours nobody should be around or about, we also have spot lights if needed and the Firefly bulb with the auto turn on/off feature outside.
> 
> The biggest killer of our dogs has been other dogs at feeding time and rats that take out the puppies, we need to stick around till our dogs east most of the food, I don't mind other dogs wandering in and finishing up the food because they add to the security the sibling of my male dog comes around and they don't fight hard over food, he's real friendly.


They make CCTV Cameras now that have motion sensors and sensitivity level settings. My wife is phobic of dogs and I am a dog lover...Compromise, in-house/external cameras and movement sensor lighting that scares most bad folks away. After that, I have a device that senses human movement and the closer someone gets to the entrance, the faster and louder the "German Shepard" barking sound gets. If that doesn't get them then my burglar alarm, which signals armed security response and then signals me to respond to my home. Honestly, the crook would be far better off if the security guard gets there first...I have a few other tricks that I use that I will not mention. All of these things do = peace of mind if your willing to do the work up front. Just some suggestions...


----------



## Filippok (Feb 7, 2014)

The more expat stories I read - the more I get surprised how different they are. I personally had no such exp with thiefs or smg like that. But a guy I know from Germany who lives in the same city for the same period of time been robbed 8 times.


----------

